# CD player overheating..??



## Stoner (Jan 25, 2015)

Has anyone had a problem with the CD player overheating..?? My wife says she was playing a CD for about 1/2 hour and when she ejected it, it was hot to the touch.???????


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I never put in a cd maybe I should


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

How hot? Was it warm or burning your hand hot?

I have never actually used my CD player in my Cruze. I'll give it a try today and see if my CD gets warm or hot after playing music for 30 minutes.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All CD players make the disc hotish......they even will eject with a overheat warning sometimes......I think the manual mentions it.....never really looked but my other cars, manuals mention it.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

In dash radios tend to get fairly warm. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah right , and there is even a fan to help with the difussion factor of these little hot boxes .. so I could state quite surely that if the cd is not mèlting hot this should not be a serious issue ..

1 .. ask if she had the front heater set to high heat and driver and passenger outlets ? and at what speed setting .. there is enough air flow from the blower motor to expell additional heat in that central area .. 

In this area by design there is plenty of heat generation from the A 11 Radio and this diffusion of heat just settles there .. now add another source and wallah MELTED CD'S ..


----------

